# 2022- What did you do last year that you learned not to repeat this year?!



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

For me it was raising the cutting height during mid May. Never again! I went from 2.75" up to 4.25" during primetime for seedheads. I got tons of seedhead stalks, lawn thinned out a lot, and the brown stalks remained.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Spreading 5 yards of topsoil in July when it's 100 F out.


----------



## LawnDoc16 (Apr 20, 2021)

Water the lawn 5 days a week for only 20-30 minutes a day. I swear all it did was bring weeds to the surface.

Will look to put down 1 inch of water at once in the spring (deep roots) and then .5 inches every few days in the summer.


----------



## nemesis256 (Mar 27, 2021)

Fertilize and not mow one notch shorter before a week long vacation.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Overseed in the spring.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

Dethatch in July


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

jskierko said:


> Dethatch in July


That was my 2020 learning experience...actually dethatching at all


----------



## fajitamondays (Nov 20, 2020)

I learned to be way more careful with end of season nitrogen apps. I put down way too much, too late, and had major fungus issues. On the bright side, the early spring green up/growth has been out of this world.


----------



## T-McD (Aug 10, 2021)

If you are going to install pop-up drains for your downspouts, it is best to do it before you renovate and level the lawn.


----------



## Easyluck (Feb 5, 2019)

I didn't apply a grub treatment and billbugs wreak havoc. Took a long time to figure out the cause.


----------



## jduncan (Jul 22, 2017)

I jumped up and down on a irrigation box that was slightly higher than the surrounding lawn. Looked perfect. Left on a two week vacation. Came back to two zones in the backyard that were toasty brown and a flooded area around the box where I snapped off the pipes for those two zones.


----------



## confused_boner (Apr 5, 2021)

Vtx531 said:


> jskierko said:
> 
> 
> > Dethatch in July
> ...


The first time I dethatched I was scared by how yellow the lawn became, but the following spring it looked amazing. Just took a bit for it to recover.


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

Trying to skimp on the fungicide.
Spraying the wrong herbicide and nearly killing my whole lawn.

I am off to a much better start than last year.


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

I need to bag my clippings every other mow, had a thatch issue. My KBG needs quite a bit of water too so I need to keep up on that.


----------



## cgeorg07 (Jul 25, 2018)

Fear the grubs - don't be so confident they won't get you because they haven't before!


----------



## Beer-Ghost (Jun 30, 2021)

Had some Billbug damage in early june last year. I am now prepared with the heavy artillery,this year it is war.


----------



## joec-ct (Aug 6, 2021)

I learned to become educated on water: Flow from rainwater, gutter downspouts, and importance of proper grading around the house before renovating. "I'll be fine" did not work!


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Lawn plans and planning ahead is great, but lawncare is dynamic and not static. It's import to have an idea when applications should be made but don't hesitate to deviate based upon what the turf currently needs or doesn't need.


----------



## ENVY23 (Sep 14, 2021)

Always used Scott's Starter with Weed Preventer (mesotrione) when seeding with good luck. It's been rebranded as Scott's Triple Action Built for Seeding. Last year on my KBG reno, I found the former on clearance for $8/bag, as opposed to $40/bag for the latter. BIG MISTAKE. I guess the mesotrione in it had went bad, as I had all sorts of weeds pop up in my reno. Very cautious about "clearance" products now.


----------



## situman (Nov 3, 2020)

Stop killing the lawn to renovate it in hopes of achieving the impossible, a perfect weed (really just poa bros) free lawn. This is stuff of fantasies and Mother Nature wouldnt allow it anyways.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

My biggest "never again" learning experiences were in 2019 and 2020:

1) Seeding too heavy.

2) Not babying new grass for at least a year after seeding.


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

Already got one for this year on the first mow - DONT mow if the grass is so wet that it squishes when you walk on it. Ya...most people already figured this out but I must be a little slow or too impatient waiting for the right conditions.


I stopped after two passes but I've already got some nasty ruts from doing this last season too. The good thing is the mower sort of steers itself in the tracks lol.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

Don't broadcast spread fertilizer on a dew soaked lawn without watering it in afterwards. Wet wheels picked up fert and deposited on grass blades. Had yellow wheel marks on front lawn from fertilizer burning grass for 2 weeks until it grew out.


----------



## balladinsurgency (Nov 23, 2019)

Vtx531 said:


> jskierko said:
> 
> 
> > Dethatch in July
> ...


I killed my first renovation this way. Worse, I watered heavy that afternoon in full sun/heat. Total loss in that part of the lawn.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

I learned to mow shorter before winter. What a difference it made. My lawn really struggled last year with snow mold and winter die off because of the grass laying over. This year, it's been a completely different story.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

I have poa issues. I've learned fall seeding is not for me.


----------



## vayjining (Sep 13, 2021)

Did a 4 acre total renovation including grading in 1 week. Did not burn my nuked weeds so the thatch was unbearable to clean. Was also 2-4 weeks late on seeding and was to scared to spray tenacity (noob) so just used starter with meso....it wasn't enough

In reality i Shoulda let the grade settle out and do another nuke session. Got quite a bit of weeds and thin spots.

I'd love to do another total renovation. But on someone else's property!

The one good thing is that I do have a "lawn"...its greener than my neighbors and grass seed is 2-2.5x the cost /lb this year lol.


----------



## Pawel (Feb 1, 2019)

an "over"application of T-NEX + fungicide in the middle of summer wont be repeated going forward.


----------

